# Ramps for ATV's....



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

By the way guys....the trifold aluminum ramps for getting your ATV into a pickup are priced at $97 at Sam's Club. They are in stock at the Sam's at Gratiot south of Masonic....I have not checked at their other stores. They are rated to 1200 lbs and work perfectly so far. They come with easy to use straps for tying them to your trailer hitch when you go up/down. Thats about the best price I've ever seen on them for that capacity.


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

how long are they? I have been looking at the longer ones at Cabelas because I have a Dodge 4x4 and it sits up pretty high. I would hate to get the short ones and have a tough time getting in the bed because of the angle. I may just have to buy them and try them. If the angle is too steep, I will take them back.


----------



## dzag23 (Jun 30, 2004)

great price...I paid 130. If they are the same ones.

--Dave


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

They are 71" working length....73 3/4" overall length, 50" wide and the top of my tailgate is 34 1/2" and a Sierra 1500. I have no problem getting up them at all, but I do put it in low gear and lock the front differential just for safety purposes to make sure it does'nt pull to one side when I drive up it. Obviously I also stand up and lean forward on the way up. They have easy to adjust straps to tie them to your trailer hitch tightly.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

My 3/4 ton Dodge 4x4 is 37 1/2" high at the tailgate.


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

I dont think that will make much difference. At least you're getting a machine you can lock in real 4 wheel drive so you don't have to worry about uneven traction while going up the ramp. I doubt even the 3 wheel drive guys have a problem with that being that the lugs on the tires will be grabbing the heck outa them cross supports anyhow. It just seems wierd when your do it for the first time. You can minimize it by putting the bottom of your ramps on a raised surface...or parking your truck in the street and putting the bottom of the ramp on your lawn (above the curb) to reduce your loading angle for practice until you tackle the steeper loading angle. These things are beasts Mike...they'll climb a verticle wall until they flip over from what I've seen so far......
I definatly want to load only when sober however though....


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I got these off Ebay and they work great. Long also for higher trucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4534315382&category=43972


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

FASTRNU said:


> I got these off Ebay and they work great. Long also for higher trucks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4534315382&category=43972


Those look nice, plus they fold in half.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I use the the kit you make out of wood and they support 750lbs per ramp so thats 1500lbs you take up the ramp. What nice about these is you can make them any lenght you want to lessen the loading angle. However the longer you make them the weaker they get. I made mine 6ft long but I only have a 2wd pickup I think I would want at least 7ft for a 4wd.

The dowside is that the wood gets slippery if you have snow or mud on your tires and sometimes the machine will just slide so you have to put something on the ramps so your tires will grip or if you have chains on your tires I think that will solve that problem as well.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

They fit under my Polaris 700 when folded. I like the plating on them also. Never have lost traction going up.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A good set of aluminum ramps are the easiest to use to load. I have both aluminum folding ramps and a set of the wood ones. the wood ones are lighter and fit under the quad when hauling but with a two wheel I cant climb them into a short box HD, I can go right up the aluminum ramps without a second thought. I can load 4 wheel drives with the wood ramps ok, (you dont have to be crazy but it helps). If you have a long box pu you could make your ramps longer which would help. I bought a snowmobile trailer so I can haul my shanty in the truck and thje quad and a large box on runners on the trailer. With the trailer I keep the quad and the box loaded and ready to go. If I want to take other people with me they can sit on the box to ride out,not as safe as riding on the quad but they dont need a helment and I dont get a ticket for riding double.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I load my quad in the bed of my F350 with the plow still on the quad. Works like a charm. The ramps have straps on them that hook on the bottom lip of the bumper for safety.


----------

